# Any good hotel deals?



## Newbie! (12 May 2011)

Anyone seen any good hotel deals at the min? Want to buy a weekend away for my parents. Open to any location but ideally some amenities or scenery nearby would be nice.


----------



## STEINER (12 May 2011)

stayed in 3 or 4 hotels since february, all 4star with www.lidlbreaks.ie 98 euro one night b & b and evening meal.  was good value. no complaints at all from us. might be harder this time of year to get a good one.


----------



## suemoo1 (12 May 2011)

iv also done about 4 or 5 of lidl breaks they are great value and great range of hotels.. done them for girls nights out, nights with parents etc.. cant be beaten..


----------



## Slim (12 May 2011)

Newbie! said:


> Anyone seen any good hotel deals at the min? Want to buy a weekend away for my parents. Open to any location but ideally some amenities or scenery nearby would be nice.


 
Getting lots of emails from Claregalway Hotel lately. I stayed there. It's very nice and handy for Galway. Slim


----------



## legoman (12 May 2011)

the fitzwilton in waterford usually have great deals esp if u go through facebook.we got 2 nights with 1 dinner and 2 breakfasts recently for a great price iirc 120.


----------



## legoman (12 May 2011)

http://www.fitzwiltonhotel.ie/


----------



## niceoneted (12 May 2011)

pigback.com and boards.ie have offers in hotels as part of these mega deals or some such. If your signed up you'll get emails on them or just go on to their sites.


----------



## rach.kee (14 Jul 2011)

boards have one at the moment, €69 for drinks on arrival, dinner, breakfast just one night but its a good deal. Think it was in wicklow


----------



## T McGibney (14 Jul 2011)

legoman said:


> the fitzwilton in waterford usually have great deals esp if u go through facebook.we got 2 nights with 1 dinner and 2 breakfasts recently for a great price iirc 120.



Excellent hotel, in my experience.


----------



## Gervan (14 Jul 2011)

If you join grab one or groupon they often have hotel offers.


----------



## STEINER (14 Jul 2011)

I was looking at tesco clubcard deals, you can turn 10 euro of tesco vouchers into 40 euro hotel vouchers, think I will avail of this sometime in September for a one or two night stay somewhere.  I have a tesco visa card so I plan to use it as much as possible over the next few months to get the points, as it wont cost me anything to use it.


----------



## Sandals (14 Jul 2011)

STEINER said:


> I was looking at tesco clubcard deals, you can turn 10 euro of tesco vouchers into 40 euro hotel vouchers, think I will avail of this sometime in September for a one or two night stay somewhere.  I have a tesco visa card so I plan to use it as much as possible over the next few months to get the points, as it wont cost me anything to use it.



Only problem with this idea is the €40 voucher cant be used against the online offer you see on the webpage. You must ring in and ask for the published rates and you get an outrageous price directly from the hotel when they hear of the €40 voucher you have. 

Iv just booked a few apache pizza vouchers and same disadvantage that you cant order of the special deals/meals/promotions etc. In order for these vouchers to be truly worthwhile they should be treated as a direct translation for cash. 

I love the vouchers when used as entry to irelands attractions.


----------

